# Who's using Reaper and Reaticulate?



## babylonwaves (Apr 22, 2019)

hi guys,

i was approached a couple of times with a request for articulations sets compatible with reaper. now, i have to admit, i barely know anything about this DAW and i wonder some of you could help me out and comment on the following.

from what i understand reaper itself doesn't support articulation sets (or expression map hype templates) but there are free additions you can use to extend the DAW. one i found is Reaticulate by @tack. is this the one everybody is using? how difficult is it too install? is there an alternative to it?

can I see a show of hands please, if there is a need for Reaticulate templates like the ones i'm offering for Logic and Cubase.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Farkle (Apr 22, 2019)

Reaticulate is insanely powerful, especially if you custom build your own reaticulate sets. @tack has totally nailed a great system for articulation management. I am currently using it to build my custom orchestral template, it's incredibly powerful. Thumbs up!

Mike


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 26, 2019)

apparently nobody's interested. good to know, saves me some time


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 26, 2019)

It's not difficult to install at all, everything is downloaded through ReaPack, which is a very simple additional extension for Reaper.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 26, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> apparently nobody's interested. good to know, saves me some time



Posting this in an odd place. If I had to guess - most of us use Cubase or logic. Reaticulate has gotten me interested in reaper, and while I'm just casually dipping my toes in the water - Even I know that you'll find WAY more discussion about this topic on the actual reaper forums. I'm even noticing more and more library DEVELOPERS have been using reaper in their walkthroughs.

That said, it still isn't the most popular DAW, especially not the most popular DAW for VI-composers. This is like me going to ultimate metal's forum asking if anyone is going to Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony in Tampa this December. Sure there might be a SMALL fraction that are attending - but it's clearly not the most concentrated gathering of people who are part of that niche. Reaper alone puts most DAW users out of the running, then to narrow it down by orchestral composers who ALSO use reaper(an even smaller group) and then narrow that down by composers who ALSO use reaper and ALSO use an extension that to my knowledge isn't "officially" released(although it seems functional in it's current state).

Deep breaths my friend, and head on over to the reaper forums - and find the reaticulate thread. Don't be that guy who goes to the bar and asks for almond milk.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 26, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Deep breaths my friend, and head on over to the reaper forums - and find the reaticulate thread. Don't be that guy who goes to the bar and asks for almond milk.


 i'm not anyway. but i'm also not the guys who asks the fans how much they like their club. what I offer is designed for the target group of VI control and i'd like to know how many here use Reaper as their DAW. because Cubase and Logic I have already covered. you're right, i'm funnelling things down a lot - on purpose.

i've found a single Reaticulate thread on the reaper forum which is there since 2 years and has about 400 post, if that's all it is, well ...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 26, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> i'm not anyway. but i'm also not the guys who asks the fans how much they like their club. what I offer is designed for the target group of VI control and i'd like to know how many here use Reaper as their DAW. because Cubase and Logic I have already covered. you're right, i'm funnelling things down a lot - on purpose.


You're totally missing the point. 

"target group on VI control"

Why? if you want to see how many people are going to use a tool - might as well go to the biggest watering hole. If you don't need a VIC membership to "log in" on this tool, it's still significantly more useful to visit the reaper forum post for reaticulate or even storyteller's project. 

that's like walking into an empty building and asking if bacon and egg pizza would be a good menu item to the random transients sleeping it.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 26, 2019)

You'd better put down the analogies before you hurt yourself.

Of course this is a relevant place ask. Many here use Reaper - a recent poll on here had Reaper as the third most used DAW among respondents - and the author of Reaticulate (@tack ) is here. Also Reaticulate is designed to solve the exact issue of articulation switching in virtual instruments.

That said, I think it's worth noting to the OP that the Reaper community has a very grassroots / open source kind of mindset, so a commercial offering of something that can be easily made and shared for free could end up not being worth it. Also, I seem to remember @tack having plans for a online stash for crowdsourced Reaticulate banks, so you'd be competing with that.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 26, 2019)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Reaper community has a very grassroots / open source kind of mindset, so a commercial offering of something that can be easily made and shared for free could end up not being worth it.



This is something he would be able to gather from a short trip over there. Also - tack doesn't take money for his work - so competition would be with someone who does it for free. 

Also, like I mentioned with storyteller's work having a thread as well - it's a good opportunity to find out how much interest in the commercial market for reaper. That said, I'm actually surprised reaper is the 3rd most used. Even so - what is the "market share" all in all? Reaper forums are somewhere around 100% reaper users . He found his answer I suppose - but still, at the very least cross post over there before just calling it quits.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 26, 2019)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> That said, I think it's worth noting to the OP that the Reaper community has a very grassroots / open source kind of mindset, so a commercial offering of something that can be easily made and shared for free could end up not being worth it. Also, I seem to remember @tack having plans for a online stash for crowdsourced Reaticulate banks, so you'd be competing with that.



precisely. if you have all the time, you don't really need my templates. they're a time safer and a way to unify a lot of libraries (common key switches etc.). and i'm sure this approach makes more sense to the forum members at VIC than over at the reaper forum (which indeed has a very grassroots mindset).


----------



## tack (Apr 26, 2019)

I do believe there is interest in having a consistent set of articulation maps (what Reaticulate calls banks) across a swath of libraries. In fact, this is what I set out to do with the concept of "factory banks" which intends to be a curated set of banks to provide a consistent mapping of major articulations across libraries that come bundled with Reaticulate. I'm going to move away from the notion of _factory_ banks, and as Rasmus said at some point I'll be introducing a kind of searchable community-driven stash for that, but curation and consistency remains important.

Despite the interest, I'm not sure how much of a _commercial _market there would be for this on Reaper. Some people would pay, but is it enough to make it worth your while? I suppose that's the point behind this thread. And I sort of agree that VI-C is likely the better target audience for the question than the folks on the Reaper forum, just based on the mindset. I feel like there are more working composers per capita here. On the other hand, there are clearly more Reaper users on the Reaper forum. 

Either way, I feel that Reaticulate is currently the best means of delivering that experience on Reaper. But of course I _would_ say that.


----------



## Vik (Apr 26, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> If I had to guess - most of us use Cubase or logic


Judging by this poll, it seems that 1 of 6 users here prefer Reaper:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...for-work-with-sample-libraries-2018-19.73407/


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 26, 2019)

Vik said:


> Judging by this poll, it seems that 1 of 6 users here prefer Reaper:
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...for-work-with-sample-libraries-2018-19.73407/



That's still far more than I'd imagined - one day I'll jump ship!


----------



## robgb (Apr 27, 2019)

Vik said:


> Judging by this poll, it seems that 1 of 6 users here prefer Reaper:
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...for-work-with-sample-libraries-2018-19.73407/


The path to world domination is clear.


----------



## Vik (Apr 27, 2019)

robgb said:


> The path to world domination is clear.


 It's a multiple choice poll, so it doesn't mean that 1 out of 6 use Reaper exclusively, but that one out of six use Reaper.


----------



## robgb (Apr 28, 2019)

Vik said:


> It's a multiple choice poll, so it doesn't mean that 1 out of 6 use Reaper exclusively, but that one out of six use Reaper.


The path is still clear.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 28, 2019)

It really isn't. I highly doubt Reaper will be the one to dominate the world. And that's probably for the better, actually.


----------



## samphony (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is the thing reaper is the Swiss Army knife in my case. I use Logic as my primary daw. There was a case where I wanted to create a cue sheet from markers of a score. Unfortunately logic doesn’t support such a workflow. Reaper allowed me after importing a midi file from logic to export the markers as csv file to open that in numbers and go to town.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 28, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Don't be that guy who goes to the bar and asks for almond milk.


I've ordered (regular) milk at a bar before. The waiter brought me a beer because he thought I was joking... 



ProfoundSilence said:


> Why? if you want to see how many people are going to use a tool - might as well go to the biggest watering hole. If you don't need a VIC membership to "log in" on this tool, it's still significantly more useful to visit the reaper forum post for reaticulate or even storyteller's project.


I'm not so sure that's actually true. I'd imagine the reaper forum has more reaper users in general, but I wouldn't be surprised if we have more reaper users working in a specific field here on vi:c.
I'm not one of those, but I'm using reaper and would only go to their forum if I had a problem that I can't get help for elsewhere. Which is very unlikely because if you google for your problem chances are @EvilDragon has answered that question to someone else already somewhere :D. 




EvilDragon said:


> I highly doubt Reaper will be the one to dominate the world. And that's probably for the better, actually.


I'd be curious to know why you think that's for the better.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 28, 2019)

samphony said:


> I wanted to create a cue sheet from markers of a score. Unfortunately logic doesn’t support such a workflow.


@samphony you can copy/paste events and markers etc. from Logic's event list into a spreadsheet. just select all the events you need. what you paste is delimited by tabs.


----------



## samphony (Apr 28, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @samphony you can copy/paste events and markers etc. from Logic's event list into a spreadsheet. just select all the events you need. what you paste is delimited by tabs.



I tried it back then and it didn’t work. Good to know that it works now!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 28, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I'd be curious to know why you think that's for the better.



It's a DAW "for the rest of us", not for everyone


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 30, 2019)

recently smitten with Reaper.

and i've owned it for years.

Reaticulate will be my final frontier - i think i have it installed correctly.

just trying to figure out how to show the patch change lane it uses for each channel.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 30, 2019)

WHOO!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 30, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> WHOO!


Egads those white Windows 98 style windows, horror...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 30, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Egads those white Windows 98 style windows, horror...



vintage, adds an upper-mid bump.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 30, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Egads those white Windows 98 style windows, horror...



it's the latest thing.


----------



## TimRideout (Nov 17, 2020)

YES PLEASE -

Does anyone know of a link to elucidate a Reaticulate N00b how in the heck to view Keyswitch data in the MIDI editor?



Zoot_Rollo said:


> recently smitten with Reaper.
> 
> and i've owned it for years.
> 
> ...


----------



## TimRideout (Nov 17, 2020)

@babylonwaves I believe this is the main Reaticulate thread here on VI-C:






Reaticulate - articulation management for REAPER - 0.5.10 now available


(See the 0.5.10 release post.) Hello REAPER users, I'd like to announce an alpha preview release of Reaticulate: an articulation management system for REAPER. reaticulate.com There are other solutions to this problem available of course, but I believe Reaticulate offers a few unique things...




vi-control.net





The thread of which you speak on Reaper:
https://forums.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=200022 




babylonwaves said:


> i'm not anyway. but i'm also not the guys who asks the fans how much they like their club. what I offer is designed for the target group of VI control and i'd like to know how many here use Reaper as their DAW. because Cubase and Logic I have already covered. you're right, i'm funnelling things down a lot - on purpose.
> 
> i've found a single Reaticulate thread on the reaper forum which is there since 2 years and has about 400 post, if that's all it is, well ...


----------

